# LPG availability in Morocco



## weaver6

Can anyone help? I have tried unsuccessfully to find any up-to-date info on places where I can refill my gaslow tanks in Morocco.
Has anyone any current info and list of garages etc.?

Colin


----------



## loddy

There is no refillable gas stations available in Maroc, we bought a camping gas adapter and bought a small bottle on arrival ( £6 ) and exchange cost ( £2 ) I think they are 907 size. buy them at the road side everywhere

Loddy


----------



## StanDup

You can refill at a site just north of Agadir.... we have done it. You don't connect to the filler point.... they disconnect the bottle, fill it up and re connect.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-printtopic-1-51918-0-0-asc-viewresult-1.html

Barry


----------



## hblewett

We have recently come back from Morocco and while we didn't need to refill while we were there, our fall back plan we were told was to buy a french pigtail then the bottles there are about £14 each - so no big deal to leave it behind when you leave


----------



## weaver6

Thanks for the info. 
I have also come across some other places on a German forum -

Habe hier nur Campinggas Stellen.
Mittelmeer :Alhoceima 3 km außerhalb in Izmourem unweit der Kreuzung mit ,N 35°10.75 , W03°59.63

Nördliche Atlantikküste : Larache.In Larache kann man gasflaschen im Gaswerk mit Butan befüllen lassen,es befindet sich am Ortsausgang im Industriegebiet kurz nach der Autobahnauffahrt links,N35°04.83, ,W06°11.597

Mohammedia : Zwischen Mohammedia und Casablanca gibt es an der R322 zwei Gaspots.Butan ist bei N33°40.70 , W07°25.41 ,Propan bei Primagaz ,N33°40.41 , W07°25.81 erhältlich.

Agadir : N1 Richtung norden,die Gaswerke sind im Industriegebiet unweit des Hafens bei N30°26.438 W09°38.56 Propan und Butan erhältlich.

Nordwesten bis mittlerer Atlas :
Butan und Propan sind am Ortsausgang nach Azrou erhältlich,kurz nach dem die Autobahn kreuzt,N33°49.564 W05°30.90

Zentraler Mittlerer Atlas :
Gasflaschenbefüllung mit Butan ist möglich in Oulad Mbarek einige Kilometer vor Bnei Mellal , N32°18.02 W06°25.00

Marrakech : Propan und Butan sind erhältlich bei Tissir-Gas ,15 km an der Straße nach El Jadida ( vorbei an Mc Donalds )an einer kleinen Strasse parallel zur Haupstrasse , N31°40.40 W08°02.46

Das sind auszüge aus dem Campingführer marokko-Mauretanien 2008
der ist echt super Freie stellplätze ,Campingplätze und vieles mehr.
ISBN Nr.978-3-9810868-9-8 14,90€

If anyone can translate this, it would be a great help as my German dictionary cannot cope!

Thanks
Colin


----------



## Andysam

Babel Fish (My understanding is better but not the translation!)

Property here only camping gas places. Mediterranean: Alhoceima 3 km outside in Izmourem nearby the crossing also, N 35°10.75, W03°59.63 

Northern Atlantic coast: Larache.In Larache one can gas bottles in the gas works with butane fill let, it is at the local exit in the industrial area shortly after the highway entrance left, N35°04.83, W06°11.597 

Mohammedia: Between Mohammedia and Casablanca there is W07°25.41, propane at the R322 two Gaspots.Butan is available with N33°40.70, with Primagaz, N33°40.41, W07°25.81. 

Agadir: N1 direction the north, the gas works are available in the industrial area nearby the port with N30°26.438 W09°38.56 propane and butane. 

Northwest to middle Atlas: Butane and propane are at the local exit after Azrou available, shortly after which the motorway crosses, N33°49.564 W05°30.90 

Central middle Atlas: Gas bottle filling with butane is possible in Oulad Mbarek some kilometers before Bnei Mellal, N32°18.02 W06°25.00 

Marrakech: Propane and butane are available parallel with Tissir gas, 15 km at the road after El Jadida (past at Mc Donalds) at a small road to the Haupstrasse, N31°40.40 W08°02.46 Those are excerpts from the camping leader Morocco Mauritania 2008 that is genuinly super free one of parking bays, camping sites and much more besides. ISBN Nr.978-3-9810868-9-8 14,90€


----------



## pippin

Back in 1969 I was on a gas tanker that took 3,000 Tonnes of propane to the port of Mohammedia - so I know it should be available there!!


----------



## ActiveCampers

loddy said:


> There is no refillable gas stations available in Maroc, we bought a camping gas adapter and bought a small bottle on arrival ( £6 ) and exchange cost ( £2 ) I think they are 907 size. buy them at the road side everywhere
> 
> Loddy


Can you explain more please?
DOes this adapter convert from the normal calor/gaslow propane connector?


----------



## loddy

We have an american set up but I believe with Gaslow you can replace the end that goes on the bottle with part no 01-6010/01-1665, see their website

Loddy


----------



## PAT4NEIL

I dont know if this helps.

We went to Morocco a couple of years ago and worked on the premise that I would not be able to get my gaslow bottles filled up.

This proved to be the case, We had heard of a gas factory North of Agadir and were told you will always see a long queue of camper there,. We didn't see any and it didn't appear to cater for a refil. 
However, "Camping Atlantica" North of Agaidir did appear to have a refil service available.

Anyway the point I want to make is that the Blue gas bottles that are sold on the side of the road are dirt cheap and the fitting it exactly the same as the Gaslow so we didn't need any adapters, you just need to be able to get the new bottle next to the gaslow pigtail.

However, we were only able to get butane and it was was crap gas, it stank and all the bottoms of the pots and pans were turned black. We also sooted up the flu on the fridge and needed to decoke it when we got back.

Hope this helps

Have a great time 

Neil


----------



## ActiveCampers

loddy said:


> We have an american set up but I believe with Gaslow you can replace the end that goes on the bottle with part no 01-6010/01-1665, see their website
> 
> Loddy


Thanks.
And thanks Neil.

Neil - are you saying the bottles you find at the side of the road have a socket that matches the screw-in propane connector that goes in the gaslow/calor bottle?

And Loddy - the 1665 adapter, does that connect to the 6010 adapter so you need both?

In which case is our choice either random bottle from road or camping gaz?

We're just trying to calculate how long we can last on a bottle!


----------



## ethnicall

We have an adapter that allows us to connect a camping gaz 907 2.72kg screw in bottle to our normal Calor connector. In Morocco we bought a full Blue bottle for 60DH (about £5.00) these are available everywhere some places in different colours. This is the same as the 907 bottles but a lot more beaten up. The last replacement bottle cost 10DH (about 80p) a lot cheaper than camping gaz at £20+ We always leave Maroc with a full bottle and when we return get the now empty one replaced. A bottle lasts us about 25 days but we only need gas for the hob & oven as we have diesel heating and a compressor fridge 12v.
The bottom of pans and the kettle get slightly sooty, but this year they didn’t get quite as dirty and we have not had any problems. There are bigger bottles available but we don’t have the space for them, a 907 type bottle and the adapter that sits on top are an equal height to our Calor 4.5kg bottles so it fits easily into our gas locker


----------



## loddy

ethnicall said:


> We have an adapter that allows us to connect a camping gaz 907 2.72kg screw in bottle to our normal Calor connector. In Morocco we bought a full Blue bottle for 60DH (about £5.00) these are available everywhere some places in different colours. This is the same as the 907 bottles but a lot more beaten up. The last replacement bottle cost 10DH (about 80p) a lot cheaper than camping gaz at £20+ We always leave Maroc with a full bottle and when we return get the now empty one replaced. A bottle lasts us about 25 days but we only need gas for the hob & oven as we have diesel heating and a compressor fridge 12v.
> The bottom of pans and the kettle get slightly sooty, but this year they didn't get quite as dirty and we have not had any problems. There are bigger bottles available but we don't have the space for them, a 907 type bottle and the adapter that sits on top are an equal height to our Calor 4.5kg bottles so it fits easily into our gas locker


I concur


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Activecampers.

The simple answer is no not quite.

Your propane bottle will probably have a male end with left handed thread. I did not find any bottles in Morocco that would have been compatible with this conection.

Your gaslw bottle will have a smaller female end and this fitted the morocan butane bottles.

Hope this helps 

neil


----------



## ActiveCampers

Well - I *knew* I had a normal propane tail so was a little confusded. Just went out and checked...

I have :








as well as the float gauge, so in effect my normal "calor propane" connector goes into this, and this connects to the gaslow bottle.

So if I understand you correct, I could just continue to use this adapter with the moroccan bottles.

Now a, possibly stupid, question. The two connections to the gaslow bottle, one is the filler, and one is the take off into the above adapter. Are these both simple screw on/screw off? Or must you be really careful over how they join up? e.g. need to use any special sealing compound or tape etc?


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Sorry

I didn't appreciate that you were using this adapter already.

You are right, the female part ( the Gaslow bottle end ) will go straight onto the Morocan bottles. , No past or sealant required, there should be a seal on the fitting.

your only problem might me is getting the morocan bottle close enough.

enjoy

Neil


----------



## Vesna

*Lpg stations in Morocco*

All the info are rather old. Do anyone has some fresh, latest info? We are going to Morocco in April and would be very glad to have as much as possible accurate infos. Thanks in advance, Vesna


----------

